# Ativan



## AliceThomas (May 16, 2001)

Has anyone tried Ativan for an anxiety med. for IBS?


----------



## gungalee (May 15, 2004)

I have been prescribed lorazepam ( am pretty sure is that same as ativan) for a couple of years so far, I take just when needed. I also get alot of anxiety with my IBS-D. I usually take one when I get my attacks, and I seem to tolerate a bit better, anxiety not as severe, but is still there, but I am able to relax more.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I was never prescribed it, but it stopped the pain and anxiety for IBS dead in its tracks when I took it! I only used it once or twice a week since my symptoms have mostly subsided, but WOW did it do the job!


----------



## AliceThomas (May 16, 2001)

Thank you for your replies. It is Lorazepam that I was prescribed. I haven't taken it yet, just wanted to get some feed back from someone who has taken it. Have you had any side affects from it? My Dr. said it would make me tired. I don't want to get addicted to this, so hopefully just taking it once in a while will be safe.


----------



## gungalee (May 15, 2004)

Shorty, I was wondering what size dose you've been given? I was prescribed 1 mg when needed, but I find that even 1/2 mg works for me. Dr. told me to try 1/2 mg to see if made any difference. I think it does, but on really bad attacks, I take 1 mg. I have not noticed any side effects, besides feeling really relaxed, which I need when I have that real bad anxiety feeling. But I never noticed it to help my ibs problem, although I only take once in a while not on a steady basis, maybe I might notice then.


----------



## AliceThomas (May 16, 2001)

Gungalee, I was prescribed 1/2 to 1 mg., so I think I'll try the 1/2 first. My Dr. said it would really help with anxiety from the IBS, so hope he is right. I take Lotronex, but that doesn't really do anything for the anxiety part of it.


----------

